# Epic Browser - For India - Powered by Mozilla



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just got to know about Epic web browser. It is written in the about page:



> The Epic Browser is the first-ever web browser for India and the first product from the software company Hidden Reflex.
> 
> Hidden Reflex is a software product startup founded by Alok Bhardwaj in 2007 and based in Bangalore. Alok, who was raised in the U.S., was inspired by the success of open source software and web 2.0 innovations. Hidden Reflex began as a team of three but soon progressed and now has dedicated teams working on two products simultaneously – the Epic Browser and NewsDrink. The company also has three patents pending related to its product innovations.
> 
> ...




```
*www.epicbrowser.com/index.html
```

It is said to have in built anti-virus and lots of other features...
Lets try it.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 15, 2010)

I haven't tried it as of now, but I think it is claiming too much on the website. 
Lets hope it will keep its promises.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL.. might be modified version of IE with modified chrome logo....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2010)

heh Antivirus?  Developed it themselves? Or it is some open source or licensed engine embedded? Quite an interesting concept though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

^^
Wait, i am downloading it and will install.. Lets see what antivirus they have....  (I am using Ubuntu 10.4)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> LOL.. might be modified version of *IE* with modified chrome logo....


It's Firefox

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

Indian Startup Launches Epic Web Browser < Web Browsers < PC World India News < PC World.in

Apparantly the AV is powered by ESET (the producers of NOD32?), quite interesting


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's Firefox



I was just kidding.  
 



Liverpool_fan said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> Indian Startup Launches Epic Web Browser < Web Browsers < PC World India News < PC World.in
> 
> Apparantly the AV is powered by ESET (the producers of NOD32?), quite interesting



You will notice that at the bottom of the site.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 15, 2010)

Modified for india.... Whats that means? Means blocking P*rn?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

Tech.Masti said:


> Modified for india.... Whats that means? Means blocking P*rn?



Do you think indians are the one and only who watches p0rn?
Thats lame. They just modified the theme, added new languages to type in and customised to look in a way that its made for India. Thats it.

BTW They can hit us easily, because my friends for sure will fell since it has *in-built* anti-virus....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2010)

Tech.Masti said:


> Modified for india.... Whats that means? Means blocking P*rn?





> *One-Click Private Data Deletion.*
> *One-Click Private Browsing.  *


I'll say it's rather the opposite 

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




rajkumar_pb said:


> Do you think indians are the one and only who watches p0rn?


Indians are the ones who go the moral high ground about sexuality   "Angrez hamari sanskriti kharab karte hai" and all


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Indians are the ones who go the moral high ground about sexuality   "Angrez hamari sanskriti kharab karte hai" and all



That doesnt mean we are one who watch p0rn.

BTW look @ the screenies

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/4680/browser1.th.png

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/4629/browser3.th.png

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/6544/india1.th.png

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/7505/themess.th.png

Man, it looks like a sh1t...


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah, this is not upto the mark...actually I was expecting something like chrome...light-fast etc...maybe they need to work a lot in this before it is widely accepted.

Why are they saying that it is specially for Indian users? This way they will lose on the majority of internet users who live elsewhere...even if this product is developed up to the mark


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> That doesnt mean we are one who watch p0rn.


Let me rephrase it,

"That doesnt mean we are *the only* one who watch p0rn."


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Let me rephrase it,
> 
> "That doesnt mean we are *the only* one who watch p0rn."



Yup...

BTW It has ESET which scans for files in the system but its not so good for me, coz i am on Ubuntu. And themes makes the browser looks like a childish creation.  

Other than that it has in-built tabs for famous sites like Orkut D famous!!!),
facebook, gmail, twitter, *sigh* a lot more, which only been viewed by indians. Rest is same as FFx.


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

Any improvements over speed?


----------



## monkey (Jul 16, 2010)

I have tried it and it feels fast. Look-wise it is more of cross between FF and Chrome but with lot of "quick Launch" buttons on the left (makes it look cluttered and confusing). I only hope it is safe to use so that I can use it more exhaustively. But it is still worth a try.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2010)

Its like epic movie, parody of everything out there.


----------



## hunch (Jul 16, 2010)

it is very tough to enter in the browser market and competing with heavyweights like IE, FF and chrome. But a great initiative and they try to make is more user friendly. The browser is build such that it will increase productivity. I suspect that after so many feature how the performance will be...


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 16, 2010)

Nothing special in it, just like modified Firefox.


----------



## hoodiboy (Jul 16, 2010)

I am going to support it...


----------



## prateekag4u (Jul 17, 2010)

hunch said:


> it is very tough to enter in the browser market and competing with heavyweights like IE, FF and chrome. But a great initiative and they try to make is more user friendly. The browser is build such that it will increase productivity. I suspect that after so many feature how the performance will be...



I do agree with u....


----------



## kiranm516 (Jul 18, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> yeah, this is not upto the mark...actually I was expecting something like chrome...light-fast etc...maybe they need to work a lot in this before it is widely accepted.
> 
> Why are they saying that it is specially for Indian users? This way they will lose on the majority of internet users who live elsewhere...even if this product is developed up to the mark



Yep! bro you are right!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 18, 2010)

It looks cool and is fast. But seems more or less like Firefox with add-ons but it turned out way better than my expectations.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 18, 2010)

@rajkumarpb
Running via WINE? And the screenies make it look like a cross between Opera, FF and Chrome


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 18, 2010)

No one has mentioned about boss linux which is made in India
Bharat Operating System Solutions &mdash; Bharat Operating System Solutions


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 18, 2010)

whoa...I didn't know about that. Maybe you could start a new topic for that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2010)

^ There's also Belenix, FYKI, an OpenSolaris based derivative developed at Engineers at Sun India.


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 18, 2010)

@gagan007: it is already posted in 2005
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/open-source-software/49584-boss-madeinindia-linux.html


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 18, 2010)

hhhhmmm... this Epic Browser is a modified version of Firefox, same looks, same engine. the only difference is those bunch of applications and themes. but those applications are not well arranged, bass khichdi pakka rakhii hain, moreover they tried to make an Indian product and i will surely SUPPORT it.


----------



## chooza (Jul 20, 2010)

Not very Good. May heavy on slow systems..cluttered interface.too confusing.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 20, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> @rajkumarpb
> Running via WINE? And the screenies make it look like a cross between Opera, FF and Chrome



Yup, using WINE in Ubuntu 10.4. Personally, i dont like this browser. Then, what else to say?


----------

